# Safety Compliance Training



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

From a rural stance safety is probably the most ignored faction of the trades, albeit much lip service is involved, little else occurs. The certs for contractuals aren't often asked for, simply because there's little in the way of bureaucratic oversight to push any of it.

It is quite literally a _'don't ask, don't tell' _scenario, where many of us where well on our way towards a masters w/o even so much as the knowledge that 70E exists.

Our insurance companies here run more compliance cert courses than any other entity, and rightly so ,as it seems _they _live our reality of being forsaken.

Pursuant to this, an anecdotal i'll share is doning a complete arc flash suit to meet the poco, and turn on some larger equipment. Keep in mind that my motives were also to present the apprentices with _some_ level of proper PPE procedure.

The rep who met me, a man of nearly 1/2 century tenure and of impeccable credentials himself informed me he's _never_ seen a local spaky in an arc suit

_never!_

As i age, i worry about those steppin' up to the plate. We just had a local apprentice suffer a serious shock last month, he was in intensive care for quite the spell. 

This needs to change......

~CS~


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I went 15 yrs as a resi(5 yrs) commercial/industrial (6yrs) and then a mix befire i seen anyone use a cal suit!

A friend got flashed and gas skin grafts on his face

Now i wouldnt be caught dead without one!
I helped implement arc flash at last company i worked for.

The municipality i work fir has 1 suit.... 3 sparkies?

New suits and gear is ordered!!

I guess when u see it first hand u wake up!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I've never worn one...


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Google Donnie's accident for his story about his accident when was not wearing his PPE.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Donnie's accident*



Joe Tedesco said:


> Google Donnie's accident for his story about his accident when he was not wearing his PPE.


Electrical Safety is no Accident!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> I've never worn one...


 Depends. There are are times when I want arc flash gear: You couldn't get me to do phasing without it.

But if I can work with a stick and no coverup, outside the flash boundary I would much rather do that.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

i dont mind the ppe if its required and needed 
what i do mind is the twits who sneak up behind you to see what you are doing when you are in a panel.:bangin:
the obvious brain farts they are having makes it unsafe for both them and the electrician working on the panel:cursing:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stuck at 6, and not going down yet.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Most safety training is useless drivel spouted by safety consultants. They make their living repeating tired old cliches and handing out cheap pens. The time lost to these classes is horrendous without any empirical evidence to prove that sitting in a classroom for the day effects ancient rates.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Most safety training is useless drivel spouted by safety consultants. They make their living repeating tired old cliches and handing out cheap pens. The time lost to these classes is horrendous without any empirical evidence to prove that sitting in a classroom for the day effects ancient rates.


Please tell us more! What training program(s) are you talking about?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I can't speak for _drsparky_, but for me, the most effective safety training in the world is putting me to a task with someone who has done it who can explain the real-world pros and cons like an adult.

I can read out of books of regulations. Having someone stand in front of a class and do that doesn't improve my ability to work safely.

I also think that all management should be required to attend safety training, because very often the goals of poor managers (and there are a lot of them) are in direct conflict with ideal safe-work practices.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Ignore function*



Dnkldorf said:


> Stuck at 6, and not going down yet.


Please use the ignore function here if you don't like what I am posting. This will save us all valuable time. :thumbup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Please use the ignore function here if you don't like what I am posting. This will save us all valuable time. :thumbup:



Back at you, my friend..:thumbsup:

Some of us figured out what you're up to, huh?:laughing:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Not ignoring!*



Dnkldorf said:


> Back at you, my friend..:thumbsup:
> 
> Some of us figured out what you're up to, huh?:laughing:


I am not up to anything, I am just trying to share information! I am not ignoring you; or any of the other dozen or so keyboard (no real name) champions yet because your contributions and theirs are are very important; and I would't want to miss any of your words of wisdom. :laughing: I am pleased that you are able to share your vast expertise. Now let's try and spend our time wisely and avoid wasting time. :thumbup:

Adding your opinion here will be worth while so others in the field can see how much you can contribute.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Joe,
while the wisdom of our trade elders is relevant and appreciated,_ (and i kinda hate to say it)_ perhaps taking any given apprenticeship class out and creating a _good arc blast _for them to witness 1st hand might be more effective curriculum.

Speaking as one of those who were _lucky enough to walk away_, i'd like to state the impression left me was rather moving....


~CS~


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Joe,
> while the wisdom of our trade elders is relevant and appreciated,_ (and i kinda hate to say it)_ perhaps taking any given apprenticeship class out and creating a _good arc blast _for them to witness 1st hand might be more effective curriculum.
> 
> Speaking as one of those who were _lucky enough to walk away_, i'd like to state the impression left me was rather moving....
> ...


I attended a Seminar in St Louis years ago at the Gubany center, and they showed different types of Arc Flash and Blast's. It was a real eye opener. I have clips; when I find them I will post them. In the meantime there are many online; and a search in the YouTube area will show them, look for ARC Flash or ARC Blast. I would post images I have collected of crispy critters who were electrocuted while working on equipment that was energized (wearing no PPE) but will not because some may find them hard to deal with.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

You're free to post what is possibly macabre , if only to make a point Joe

I can't put you , or anyone else down for that

But please keep in mind some consider all fellow sparkies brothers

I do, even those union guys that sometimes get on my nerves here

In my view, those crispy critters are no less, they are not so much a _personal _failure , as a failure of the _system_ they work within

Now that they can no longer speak, if they are to serve as example, please show them the proper respect in doing so 

~CS~


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> ... working on equipment that was energized (wearing no PPE) ...


That is the biggest problem there is...far too many think as long as you have the correct PPE it is ok to work on energized equipment. Until we get rid of that idea, we will continue to have serious accidents.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Joe aren't you pushing the no advertizing policy with your self promotions? Going for Google hits?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Joe aren't you pushing the no advertizing policy with your self promotions? Going for Google hits?


That's no secret. Google crawlers love seeing this kind of stuff, really helps up the page ranks. Joe knows this.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't think we need images of maimed individuals. Everyone has seen them and they are quite graphic so please lets not post them.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Stay safe don't get hurt!*



chicken steve said:


> Joe,
> while the wisdom of our trade elders is relevant and appreciated,_ (and i kinda hate to say it)_ perhaps taking any given apprenticeship class out and creating a _good arc blast _for them to witness 1st hand might be more effective curriculum.
> 
> Speaking as one of those who were _lucky enough to walk away_, i'd like to state the impression left me was rather moving....
> ...


I wonder how many of the members here have safety training in place that shows their employees steps to avoid accidents. OSHA rules are in place and must be followed. I found many useful presentations on their site that can serve us well. During the last few months I spent some time training MA licensed electricians as part of their 15 hour update requirement where we discussed wearing PPE and of the over 300 who attended found that about 1% actually had and used PPE.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Safety Compliance Training
> 
> Please expand on this training. Is it available under contract for training the electrical industry in New England? Does this training include NFPA and OSHA presentations? How about the 10 and 30 hour OSHA training? Are there other similar programs offered in the New England areas? :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


We do this training in-house and it is taught by our master electrician. It's required every 36 months (update/refresher training may be scheduled more frequently if needed). All qualified electrical workers are required to attend (electricians, apprentices, engineers) _and_ anyone who supervises QEW. The training covers 70E, OSHA, and the company's Electrical Safety Program.

Yes, we have and use PPE.


----------

